
Drug combination to maximize longevity - fenesiistvan
https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/09/26/1913212116
======
nabla9
... in Drosophila.

>Remarkably, the triple drug combination increased lifespan by 48%.

The effect of almost all longevity tricks deceases when the size of organism
increases. On the other hand increasing the healthy lifespan of humans even
five years would be huge.

